# nsw mid year case swap 17 june 2017



## barls (12/2/17)

ok who is in again for this?

usual rules

1. barls


----------



## paulyman (12/2/17)

I'm in.

1. Barls
2. Paulyman


----------



## fungrel (12/2/17)

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel


----------



## mattfos01 (12/2/17)

Yes.



1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel 
4. Mattfos01


----------



## yum beer (12/2/17)

Tentative.......penciled in with digital lead......



1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel 
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer


----------



## Reman (12/2/17)

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel 
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer
6. reman


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/2/17)

Early warning. Good. Chance to think about something different. Might not be able to attend but I reckon I can put a brew in. Someone add my name to the list please.


----------



## mattyh77 (13/2/17)

OK, so as a new comer, what are the rules and where is this being done? Are kits and bits acceptable?


----------



## paulyman (13/2/17)

Kits and bits are more than acceptable. I'm guessing at Barls' place if he started the thread, which means yummy smoked cheeses and meats, mmmmm. But location and timing will be finalised later and sent via pm, usually somewhere in greater Sydney region.


----------



## barls (13/2/17)

> ok lets get this going.
> 1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
> 2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. The bottle will be labeled with your designated number (ideally on the cap).
> 3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
> ...


date and time will be determined in due course.
everything is acceptable, hence us letting fats in there


1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel 
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover


----------



## contrarian (13/2/17)

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel 
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover
8. Contrarian


----------



## mattyh77 (13/2/17)

Thanks for the info. Might have to do the next one. I'll be away overseas in May and July. Also away for a couple of weeks in June.


----------



## barls (4/3/17)

anyone else?


----------



## n87 (4/3/17)

Im in.
Should have my Stinkin' Pom IPA v2 ready. Mashing now 


1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover
8. Contrarian
9. n87

Meant to put my name in, but forgot.
May be best to put a post in the xmas swap thread with a link for all those who missed it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/3/17)

everything is acceptable, hence us letting fats in there

May as well accept that invitation.


someone put me on the list please.


----------



## mattfos01 (4/3/17)

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla

Community service done for the day...
Slowly slowly..

I have really enjoyed the quality beers in the last couple swaps I have been a part of. Even if I haven't been able to sit around yarning all afternoon.
Get onboard peeps.


----------



## shacked (4/3/17)

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla
11. shacked

Also I'm pretty sure fatz is #7 and #10


----------



## barls (4/3/17)

shacked said:


> 1. Barls
> 2. Paulyman
> 3. Fungrel
> 4. Mattfos01
> ...


yep i heard he's going to brew twice to make up for previous poor efforts.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/3/17)

I'm sure you didn't really mean that Barls ....

I thought that last K & K was a ripper


----------



## Weizguy (8/3/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'm sure you didn't really mean that Barls ....
> 
> I thought that last K & K was a ripper


RIPPER? I think you mean gusher, my dear fruity beer lover.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/3/17)

Too much white lightening in the bottles maybe ....

Must use brown sugar next time.


----------



## Mikeyr (13/3/17)

I'm back in! 

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla
11. shacked
12. MikeyR


----------



## n87 (13/3/17)

Mikeyr said:


> I'm back in!
> 
> 1. Barls
> 2. Paulyman
> ...


Woo... Another chinook IPA?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/3/17)

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. Mattfos01
5. yumbeer
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer. 
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout .. Maybe an imperial.
11. shacked
12. MikeyR


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/3/17)

Mikeyr said:


> I'm back in!
> 
> beautiful


----------



## yum beer (31/3/17)

Gents I feel I may be out, wife has decided June is holiday time and a weekend in Sydney just will not fit.
Not happy.

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. Mattfos01
5. 
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer. 
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout .. Maybe an imperial.
11. shacked
12. MikeyR


----------



## barls (7/4/17)

sorry to see you out mate. what date shall we set for this? any objections to me hosting?


----------



## n87 (7/4/17)

To pull a date out of my ear... 17/6


----------



## barls (11/4/17)

how about the long weekend aka the 10th or the 11th?


----------



## mattfos01 (12/4/17)

Sounds fine as I dont have plans that far out


----------



## barls (12/4/17)

I've got to as I've got to take a day off to do this.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/4/17)

lock in the date that suits you Barls, I'll go with that.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/17)

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. Mattfos01
5. 
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer. 
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked
12. MikeyR


----------



## mattfos01 (22/4/17)

So are we doing the long weekend or another?


1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. 
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer. 
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked
12. MikeyR


----------



## barls (22/4/17)

Mattfos01 said:


> So are we doing the long weekend or another?
> 
> 
> 1. Barls
> ...


lets go for the 17th mate as the long weekend doesn't work for me as ill have my girls to look after and won't be able to focus otherwise. 
does this work for everybody.


----------



## Jazzafish (24/4/17)

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. 
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer. 
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked
12. MikeyR
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow


----------



## shacked (24/4/17)

Cool. I'm brewing my beer this week - a Weizenbock with Rye - a Ryeizenbock 

1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. 
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer. 
8. Contrarian
9. n87
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Ryeizenbock (WLP351)
12. MikeyR
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow


----------



## n87 (24/4/17)

Well the plan is for my stinkin' pom IPA v2.0, I have one fermenting now and will decide if it is up to swap status.


1. Barls
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. 
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer. 
8. Contrarian
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Ryeizenbock (WLP351)
12. MikeyR
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow


----------



## barls (24/4/17)

n87 said:


> Well the plan is for my stinkin' pom IPA v2.0, I have one fermenting now and will decide if it is up to swap status.
> 
> 
> 1. Barls
> ...


pitching mine tomorrow going to try something different just for fatz.


----------



## n87 (25/4/17)

17th works for me currently.


----------



## barls (26/4/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. fermenting now.
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Ryeizenbock (WLP351)
12. MikeyR
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/4/17)

> Barls- something with fatz in mind. fermenting now.



spat in your bottle ............ :icon_vomit:


just cant remember which one was yours ............... 

As a moderator, can you go back to the heading and put the date of the swap in it? Dementia setting in ....


----------



## barls (26/4/17)

note to self check bottles from fatz for floaties


----------



## gone brewing (3/5/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. fermenting now.
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Ryeizenbock (WLP351)
12. MikeyR
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
​14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/380-fly-blown-belgian/)


----------



## Mikeyr (4/5/17)

OK change of pace for me, I'm still getting my settings right in Beersmith for the Grainfather, The house beer which i do for Jacq is an Anchor Steam clone with Marris as the base. Managed to somehow end up with an original gravity of 1.06 which was a bit higher than the plan, finally getting good efficiency! Options were; a water addition or chuck in a couple of packs of yeast and make it the swappa. No surprise the option i took  So my offering will be .... assuming it doesn't turn out filthy, a California Uncommon!

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. fermenting now.
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Ryeizenbock (WLP351)
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
​14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebre...-blown-belgian/)


----------



## fungrel (10/5/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. fermenting now.
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Ryeizenbock (WLP351)
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
​14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebre...-blown-belgian/)


----------



## barls (10/5/17)

dry hopped mine last night


----------



## shacked (12/5/17)

Put mine in bottles this arvo. Sorry about the PET bottles...

At the last minute I changed up the recipe so mine is more of a dunkelweizen with rye rather than weizenbock.

I don't think I'll be able to make it up for the 17 but I'll see if my beers can hitch a ride up with someone from the IBUs.

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. fermenting now.
2. Paulyman
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
​14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/380-fly-blown-belgian/)


----------



## paulyman (13/5/17)

Brewed mine today. First non-funky brew for quite a while. Went easy and brewed an imperial IPA with 200g of hops in the boil! The GF pump and I are no longer friends...

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. fermenting now.
2. Paulyman - Imperial IPA (8%)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
​14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/380-fly-blown-belgian/)


----------



## n87 (16/5/17)

Just threw 100g hops into the fermenter... if anyone complains it's not hoppy enough for an EIPA can go jump


----------



## paulyman (27/5/17)

Well thanks to the second shitty siphon in a few moths I have lost another batch. I'm gutted, this IPA was probably the best beer I've ever made and it all ended up down the drain.

Trying to put down a simple amber tonight, hopefully ferments out in time.


----------



## barls (28/5/17)

thats not good mate.


----------



## paulyman (28/5/17)

Shit happens I suppose. Thankfully had cubes and ample yeast waiting in the queue.


----------



## Reman (28/5/17)

paulyman said:


> Well thanks to the second shitty siphon in a few moths I have lost another batch. I'm gutted, this IPA was probably the best beer I've ever made and it all ended up down the drain.
> 
> Trying to put down a simple amber tonight, hopefully ferments out in time.


That sucks balls man. I think that's worse than tipping infected batches (my last 2) because at least the infected stuff is undrinkable.

Is it a design issue with the siphon?


----------



## paulyman (28/5/17)

Reman said:


> That sucks balls man. I think that's worse than tipping infected batches (my last 2) because at least the infected stuff is undrinkable.
> 
> Is it a design issue with the siphon?


I'd like to say yes, but probably just user error combined with 200g+ of dry hops.


----------



## paulyman (28/5/17)

So after the double IPA disaster of 2017, I chucked a cube of Amber Ale waiting patiently in the pipeline into the brew bucket along with 5L of water to get my target volume and OG. I then threw in the yeast and Tilt hydrometer and sealed it all up. Here is the Tilt data:








As you can see the Tilt registered an OG around 1.012, which remained relatively stable until fermentation kicked in, at which point the SG steadily rose to its current 1.032. I have always envied those with a glass carboy who get to see active fermentation, but thanks to the Tilt and a big density gradient caused by me adding 5L of water and floating the Tilt in it I get to "see" it today! The OG should have been 1.050 so I reckon it should equilibrate in the next few hours and then start dropping. Technology is great, but I can't help imagining the poor newbie trying to explain to us that the SG on their brew had risen during fermentation!


----------



## n87 (28/5/17)

That's not cool paulyman, no-one likes loosing a batch, specially with that much hops.
I just dumped a cube of Belgian dark strong on a cap that wasn't on quite tight enough... not a happy moment.

Either way, mine is bottled, will be, if not ready, close to ready on swap date. It all depends on the temp of my bottle cabinet.
I will have to sacrifice a bottle or two to test .

The keg of the same batch is testing awesome. Hope you all like it.


----------



## n87 (1/6/17)

So it looks like i am double booked for this, so I wont be able to come and drink too much 

Barls, I will have to organise some time to drop my stuff off.


----------



## barls (4/6/17)

no problem mate.
just bottled mine and stuffed it up by missing a bottle when filling.
so someone will get a 1L bottle instead.

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
2. Paulyman - Imperial IPA (8%)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
​14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebre...-blown-belgian/) 


Like This


----------



## contrarian (8/6/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
2. Paulyman - Imperial IPA (8%)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebre...-blown-belgian/) 


Like This

Mine is in bottles now. A red IPA based on the recipe from the gladfields site. Wet hopped with some home grown cascade and dry hopped with a few different US hops. 

Probably won't make it up for the day but my beers have a lift. Might send up some bottles of white stout if anyone is interested!


----------



## barls (8/6/17)

so how many are coming this time and who is bringing what

barls - sausages and smoked cheese


----------



## mattfos01 (9/6/17)

Planning on being there. Can whip up some bacon like last time?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/6/17)

2 from the Gong. Will bring a tray of oysters.


----------



## n87 (9/6/17)

Just tasted mine, it's carbed up with a slight green tinge. Should be ready to drink on swap day.


----------



## Jazzafish (13/6/17)

Mine is almost carbed up in the keg. Tastes fine. Will bottle it off in the next day or so.
What time is the gathering Barls? Juggling a few things this weekend


----------



## barls (13/6/17)

aiming for about a 11 ish start with the swap being around 12-12.30 if that works for all.


----------



## Jazzafish (13/6/17)

Sweet.

Worst case scenario I may need to drop in the morning and pick up later in the arvo but at this stage I'm aiming to be there for those times. Will call and let you know as far in advance as I can.


----------



## barls (13/6/17)

cool let me know.
anyone else who doesn't know my address send me a pm and ill pass it on. 
there is no red bug in the driveway this time as its being repaired.


----------



## n87 (13/6/17)

Just adding stats:

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
2. Paulyman - Imperial IPA (8%)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebre...-blown-belgian/)


----------



## barls (13/6/17)

i currently have 4 peoples from the central coast, how many others have to drop off before hand.

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready one month after date on bottle.
2. Paulyman - Imperial IPA (8%)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale( her first beer) rtd
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebre...-blown-belgian/)


----------



## mattfos01 (13/6/17)

Sorry barls haven't been able yo get any bacon on, and won't between now and Sunday. Will pick up some sausages for a BBQ if that works?


----------



## barls (13/6/17)

sure mate. that works.


----------



## paulyman (13/6/17)

The app appears like it no longer works, so haven't seen any updates for about a week. My brew is now a 6ish% amber ale to which I added some cold brewed coffee.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/6/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready one month after date on bottle.
2. Paulyman - Imperial IPA (8%)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale( her first beer) rtd
6. reman
7. FGZ make up round, a nice Vienna Ale Ready to drink.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. Ready now, but aging will improve it.
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - my attempt to make Fly Blown Belgian >>> (http://aussiehomebre...-blown-belgian/)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/6/17)

barls said:


> aiming for about a 11 ish start with the swap being around 12-12.30 if that works for all.




good for me. Traffic will dictate actual arrival time. Pick you up sometime after 9.15am Paulyman.


----------



## paulyman (14/6/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> good for me. Traffic will dictate actual arrival time. Pick you up sometime after 9.15am Paulyman.



Sweet, see you then.


----------



## Reman (15/6/17)

Mine is an English Dark (Extra) Mild - ~1.8% so I'm calling it "Packet of Winnie Blues" 

Came in at 1.036 (instead of 1.039) and S04 bloody conked out early, second time this yeast has done it to me 

Anyway, it still tastes pretty good and has been conditioning in the keg for a couple of weeks.

Any requests for something to bring?


----------



## Mikeyr (16/6/17)

Barls and crew, have a great day, N87 dropped off my contribution, hope it makes the grade!


----------



## Reman (16/6/17)

Barls, ran out of CO2 with 2 bottles left to go  , any chance I can bring my keg and finish it off at your place? I have pin locks.


----------



## barls (16/6/17)

sure but i don't have pin lock.
bring a pinlock fitting with you and we should be able to sort this.


----------



## Reman (16/6/17)

barls said:


> sure but i don't have pin lock.
> bring a pinlock fitting with you and we should be able to sort this.



You're a life saver!


----------



## n87 (17/6/17)

Enjoy the day guys, bummed I couldn't make it.


----------



## barls (17/6/17)

just started that berliner as a starter now that I've got most of it set up.


----------



## contrarian (17/6/17)

Enjoy the day lads, FGZ has picked up my beer and it is on the way. There's a few extras for side swaps, the host or whatever.


----------



## barls (17/6/17)

was just digging homy side swaps
also its a bit like christmas,waiting for a big so called jolly old bloke to arrive with goodies
hes not wearing red is he?????


----------



## barls (18/6/17)

so a good day was had by all except matt who just turned up on the wrong day.


----------



## gone brewing (18/6/17)

Updating my entry:

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
2. Paulyman - Imperial IPA (8%)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%, bottled 14-May so ready to drink


----------



## mattfos01 (18/6/17)

Yep so apologies team. Turns out Barls and you all were not doing the case swap today....
Those of you still with crates at Barls's joint ended up with some stout. 
Will do my very best to not miss the next one.


----------



## Jazzafish (18/6/17)

Thanks for hosting Barls, also thanks to all for a relaxed couple of hours after a stressful morning to everyone present. 

Please drink mine ASAP.

For those not there on the day I filled from a keg the morning of the swap between the usual juggle of work and kids sport... Which isn't the problem. Issue is I also picked up some bottles to fill just before the swap and they were in a pretty bad way when I got them. Took a while to get them clean enough to the eye before the sanitise so there is some element of doubt in long term storage given the initial state of the bottles.

Any beers in the swap that need to be held for carbonation before I start chilling and tasting?

Are we giving feedback in this thread?


----------



## barls (18/6/17)

we can do that or create a separate one. not fussed ether way. 
mine needs a little time for carbonation but its one month from the date on the bottle.


----------



## n87 (18/6/17)

Tasting thread: https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/nsw-mid-year-case-swap-2017.95429/


----------

